# Also needed Leupold MK 4 LR/T with TMR or MilDot



## The91Bravo (Apr 15, 2008)

If anyone has a deal on a used (any condition) 3.5-10x40 with target turrets and reticle as stated in the title, please let me know. I appreciate it. I am needing one as soon as possible.

Thanks
Steve


----------

